# Making distilled water



## Vida May (Jan 9, 2022)

There is a shortage of distilled water.  I looked for an explanation and evidently, the problem is panic buying by people who don't normally buy distilled water.  Whatever, there is something those of us who really need distilled water, can do about the problem.  We can make our own distilled water.

Here is a video.  This amateur talks way to much, but here is a youtube explanation for making your own distilled water.  It is very, very easy.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 9, 2022)

Suppose it would work for moonshine?


----------



## Irwin (Jan 9, 2022)

"Experts" recommend using distilled water to clean LED screens, so rather than buying a gallon, that would be a good alternative, even if there wasn't a shortage.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Jan 9, 2022)

Yes, there was a shortage of distilled water in March and April of 2020, when this video was made. I have seen no evidence of any current shortages.

The method being used is okay for drinking and whatever, but has some issues when considering usage in CPAPs or BiPAPs as the distilled water will be converted to steam in these machines and be ingested into the lungs. The utensils should be carefully cleaned and sterilized and avoiding any pots and pans with non-stick "coatings", imo.  

Expecting any volume of water will require a lot of ice, as well, which in turn will require a turkey baster or something similar, to remove the excess water from the lid... as the ice melts. 

Been there and done all of that.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 9, 2022)

Harry Le Hermit said:


> The method being used is okay for drinking and whatever, but has some issues when considering usage in CPAPs or BiPAPs as the distilled water will be converted to steam in these machines and be ingested into the lungs.



Wow, this part is important enough, for me to highlight it and quote it, for others to notice it.

I don't know anything about this subject, and can't confirm that it is or is not accurate, or if it's safe for use in CPAPs, but I would check into that, if it applies!


----------



## Don M. (Jan 9, 2022)

We haven't noticed any shortages of distilled water in our area.  We keep some on hand to take with us when we leave the house for some shopping, etc.  The water in so many places has a nasty taste....excess chlorine, etc....compared to what we've gotten used to from our well, that we seldom take a sip from a drinking fountain.


----------



## feywon (Jan 9, 2022)

Harry Le Hermit said:


> Yes, there was a shortage of distilled water in March and April of 2020, when this video was made. I have seen no evidence of any current shortages.
> 
> The method being used is okay for drinking and whatever, but has some issues when considering usage in CPAPs or BiPAPs as the distilled water will be converted to steam in these machines and be ingested into the lungs. The utensils should be carefully cleaned and sterilized and avoiding any pots and pans with non-stick "coatings", imo.
> 
> ...


Any water could be converted to steam. And actually CPAP providers recommend using only distilled water in ones with humidifers, anything else can leave residue in the chamber and hose.

While distilled water is safe to drink, benefical minerals in most water can be eliminated by the distilling process and so it is not the best choice to drink.


----------



## Vida May (Jan 9, 2022)

Harry Le Hermit said:


> Yes, there was a shortage of distilled water in March and April of 2020, when this video was made. I have seen no evidence of any current shortages.
> 
> The method being used is okay for drinking and whatever, but has some issues when considering usage in CPAPs or BiPAPs as the distilled water will be converted to steam in these machines and be ingested into the lungs. The utensils should be carefully cleaned and sterilized and avoiding any pots and pans with non-stick "coatings", imo.
> 
> ...


I didn't know there was a distilled water problem until someone in the forum mentioned it and when I went to the store there was no distilled water and no distilled water in the next store.  

I didn't not use any ice and nothing special.  Used my pressure cooker pan and bought a glass lid at the second hand for 99 cents which I put upside down on the pan, and floated a ceramic bowl in the water.  The handle on the glass lid is perfect for keeping the bowl in place, so the condensed water falls into the bowl.

After bringing the water to a boil, I turned the heat down to low and left it for about an hour.  I have enough distilled water for a week. 

I figure the high heat should be enough to sterilize everything.

Whatever, I am very pleased with myself.  I hate being dependent, especially when the system is not dependable!  Now people can panic all they want as they scramble to get bottles of distilled water.  What they are doing and the system is not doing, will not interfere with my ability to have distilled water for my CPAP machine and Venus fly trap plant.  

Harry, for years I used just plain water in my CPAP machine and I had no idea I was supposed to use distilled water.  So at least I am a step up from that with my homemade distilled water.  As for what goes in my lungs, to my horror, I learned some CPAP machines have been causing people cancer.  Now I want my lungs X-rayed to be sure the machine didn't give me cancer.

 I used to think how fortunate we are that we are not living with all the life-threatening dangers of the past. Then we learn of pollution and of how man-made products and chemicals are harming people and I am not sure we are any safer?


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 9, 2022)

Hubby keeps our refrigerator water filter change so I trust my frig water.  He also works for a company that keeps our water clean.  I told him please do not retire no time soon... he is very good at what he does. If we ever need to boil water, I will be the first to know.


----------



## StillLifeJen (Jan 9, 2022)

My name being all about "still" and one of the meanings being "as in moonshine still," thought I'd mention, I've never bought one of these but have been tempted:  3 Pot 3 Gallon Water Wine Distiller Moonshine Still Boiler Stainless – Vevor US


----------



## feywon (Jan 10, 2022)

Vida May said:


> ... for years I used just plain water in my CPAP machine and I had no idea I was supposed to use distilled water.  So at least I am a step up from that with my homemade distilled water.  As for what goes in my lungs, to my horror, I learned some CPAP machines have been causing people cancer.  Now I want my lungs X-rayed to be sure the machine didn't give me cancer.
> 
> I used to think how fortunate we are that we are not living with all the life-threatening dangers of the past. Then we learn of pollution and of how man-made products and chemicals are harming people and I am not sure we are any safer?


1) The link hAs not been conclusively proven
2) "*Some*" machines. The most fequent suspects are those cleaned with fancy ionization cleaners
3)Makers are replacing.
4) 1st i heard of it was lawyers fishing for clients and suggesting a whole lot of things that seniors die from besides lung cancer were caused by it. So i'd already investigated before i got the letter from my provider.  Thing is there is so much that harms us in our environment already.

S, i wouldn't stress too much about it.


----------



## Remy (Jan 10, 2022)

I haven't noticed a shortage. A gallon will last me a year or more. I keep it in the fridge. We have hard water in my area, so I use it in my iron and in my spray bottles to clean my glasses. Also to reconstitute natural cleaners and put in almost empty liquid soap containers to get the last bit.


----------



## Vida May (Jan 10, 2022)

feywon said:


> 1) The link hAs not been conclusively proven
> 2) "*Some*" machines. The most fequent suspects are those cleaned with fancy ionization cleaners
> 3)Makers are replacing.
> 4) 1st i heard of it was lawyers fishing for clients and suggesting a whole lot of things that seniors die from besides lung cancer were caused by it. So i'd already investigated before i got the letter from my provider.  Thing is there is so much that harms us in our environment already.
> ...


 I take what you say seriously because you looked into it. 

I have shortness of breath and fatigue, and I want to know why.  It appears to be just the way I am aging, but I would like to be sure my problem is not caused by something other than the way I am aging. Like do I have COPD?  Or cancer?  We have ruled out my heart.  That was the first thing that was checked.  I am surprised my lung function was not checked.  

I could ask my sleep doctor to do another overnight test.  I am considering that.  But what sense does it make to take annual pictures of our boobs, and ignore our lungs?  I smoked for over 30 years, while I was a janitor I was exposed to a lot of chemicals, I had a hairdryer that is no longer on the market, and now there is concern about the CPAP machine.   That seems like enough reasons to check my lungs to me.


----------



## Vida May (Jan 10, 2022)

Remy said:


> I haven't noticed a shortage. A gallon will last me a year or more. I keep it in the fridge. We have hard water in my area, so I use it in my iron and in my spray bottles to clean my glasses. Also to reconstitute natural cleaners and put in almost empty liquid soap containers to get the last bit.


I am curious about where people who can find distilled water live?  I have a curiosity that could drive a person crazy.   I should have gone into science but back in the day, females were supposed to marry and be devoted to their families, not to have careers.  I had no idea how much I would come to love science.   So at the moment, I want to see a map that shows where people who have distilled water live, and where people who have no distilled water live, and then to trace why some have it and others don't.


----------



## Vida May (Jan 10, 2022)

StillLifeJen said:


> My name being all about "still" and one of the meanings being "as in moonshine still," thought I'd mention, I've never bought one of these but have been tempted:  3 Pot 3 Gallon Water Wine Distiller Moonshine Still Boiler Stainless – Vevor US


 
I am sure having one of those could be fun.  The countertop one seems the most practical for me.  If the distilled water problem were chronic, I would consider getting one.


----------



## feywon (Jan 10, 2022)

Vida May said:


> I could ask my sleep doctor to do another overnight test.  I am considering that.  *But what sense does it make to take annual pictures of our boobs, and ignore our lungs?*  I smoked for over 30 years, while I was a janitor I was exposed to a lot of chemicals, I had a hairdryer that is no longer on the market, and now there is concern about the CPAP machine.   That seems like enough reasons to check my lungs to me.


The sentence i made bold, you are so right about that.  Especially with all our exposure to various toxins in this modern world. And given your history you would think a doc would consider it. Keep us posted.
I had my annual appt with sleep doc today (Had to go into the city--ugh!). My CPAP has a chip they can read to see how much i use it (6-8 hrs every night) and what pressure variances there are (in healthy range, nor need for more complex device). We talked about the concerns & recall thing. He was surprised, as med professionals often are, by how proactive i am-- that i knew about, learned as much as i could and got on list for eventual replacement. 
The main cause for concern is if you see small black bits of material in the hose &/or humidifier chamber.  I clean mine frequently and have yet to see any. Outside gets dusty but nothing black inside.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 10, 2022)

Vida May said:


> But what sense does it make to take annual pictures of our boobs, and ignore our lungs?


I prefer looking at the former, lungs do nothing for me.


----------



## Vida May (Jan 10, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I prefer looking at the former, lungs do nothing for me.


Go to your room.  You are no help here.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 16, 2022)

First, if you put distilled water in a container that is not sterilized it is no longer distilled water. Second, it looks like it would take a day to make a gallon. Also, the handle is not necessary as the water will naturally migrate to the bottom of the radius of the lid. Three drops of chlorine bleach to one gallon of drinking water will be just as good.


----------



## Vida May (Jan 16, 2022)

fmdog44 said:


> First, if you put distilled water in a container that is not sterilized it is no longer distilled water. Second, it looks like it would take a day to make a gallon. Also, the handle is not necessary as the water will naturally migrate to the bottom of the radius of the lid. Three drops of chlorine bleach to one gallon of drinking water will be just as good.


 Our city water already has chlorine in it.  

The problem is not sterilizing water but removing the minerals so the CPAP water tank and hose do not get coated with the mineral deposits. I really don't know how important that is.  My insurance pays for a new water tank and hoses periodically.  Making my own distilled water is more about defying the system that has failed to meet my needs.  

It is really about playing.  When my great-grandchildren were younger and visited often, we had great fun doing experiments in the kitchen.   I really miss that.


----------



## JonSR77 (Jan 16, 2022)

Please note that there are two distinct qualities / versions of Distilled water.

One is distilled water made for irons and other industrial uses. That kind of distilled water is not for drinking.

And then, less common, is distilled water for drinking.

Some of the companies that make bottled water, make versions of that.


If you are going to make some product at home, just be sure that whatever engages the water is of food grade....and that goes for all DIY things.  For many items, there is a food grade source and an industrial grade source.  For anything that comes in contact with something to be consumed, it needs to be food grade source.


----------



## palides2021 (Jan 16, 2022)

We used to make distilled water in chem lab in school. One of the things I remember learning is if there are any volatile chemicals in the water, it will be steamed back into the clean water, so distilled water may not be 100% pure. I also used reverse osmosis water in the lab whenever we needed pure water to grow cells in, and it was the purest water we used.

At home, we have used a 5-stage system that makes reverse osmosis water. That's as pure as it gets. It is stored under my sink and its faucet comes from the top of my sink, and I fill glass bottles with it and keep in the refrigerator.  It can be bought from Amazon, and a plumber can install it (or you can if you are a handyman).


----------



## palides2021 (Jan 16, 2022)

Vida May said:


> I take what you say seriously because you looked into it.
> 
> I have shortness of breath and fatigue, and I want to know why.  It appears to be just the way I am aging, but I would like to be sure my problem is not caused by something other than the way I am aging. Like do I have COPD?  Or cancer?  We have ruled out my heart.  That was the first thing that was checked.  I am surprised my lung function was not checked.
> 
> I could ask my sleep doctor to do another overnight test.  I am considering that.  But what sense does it make to take annual pictures of our boobs, and ignore our lungs?  I smoked for over 30 years, while I was a janitor I was exposed to a lot of chemicals, I had a hairdryer that is no longer on the market, and now there is concern about the CPAP machine.   That seems like enough reasons to check my lungs to me.


I would check to see if there's any radon in your house. Radon can hit the lungs. I had a radon expert come and check my house a few months ago and he found that it was high in radon (12) and we put in a radon removal system and now the reading is under 4. Also, pollution can hit the lungs. I also keep hepa air filters in a few areas of the house to keep the air clean.
Clean air and clean water are some of the best things you can do for your health. Just my two bits.


----------



## Vida May (Jan 16, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> I would check to see if there's any radon in your house. Radon can hit the lungs. I had a radon expert come and check my house a few months ago and he found that it was high in radon (12) and we put in a radon removal system and now the reading is under 4. Also, pollution can hit the lungs. I also keep hepa air filters in a few areas of the house to keep the air clean.
> Clean air and clean water are some of the best things you can do for your health. Just my two bits.


 I just bought a comparatively expensive tea that is supposed to improve breathing.  I have heard of the Radon problem but I am more concerned about mold.  I found mold on my bedroom ceiling and cleaned it off a couple of times.  I now leave a ceiling fan running and that seems to have kept the mold from returning.  I live in an apartment and suspect the previous renter may have let things slide?  I was horrified when I discovered the mold soon after I moved in.  Where I live, mold is common because our humidity is so high,  but I have never had to deal with it before.  

For sure one problem would be the fan over the stove.  It is pretty ineffective and anything that steams fills the air with steam as though there were no fan.  Fortunately, as I said, the ceiling fan in the bedroom is effective, and I run it a lot.   

The carpet is pretty old and I have considered asking for it to be replaced with a fake wood floor that is easy to clean but I am afraid that would require renting a moving truck and moving everything in it so the work can be done.  That is a lot of work and I am not so good at working that hard anymore.  But ever since I have been here I have had to blow my nose all day every day.  My previous apartment was on the fourth floor, in a different complex where we had excellent maintenance, and I didn't have a problem there.  When I started having a problem here I assumed it was pollen, but this has gone on year-round, so I am thinking it is something besides pollen.


----------



## Vida May (Jan 16, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> We used to make distilled water in chem lab in school. One of the things I remember learning is if there are any volatile chemicals in the water, it will be steamed back into the clean water, so distilled water may not be 100% pure. I also used reverse osmosis water in the lab whenever we needed pure water to grow cells in, and it was the purest water we used.
> 
> At home, we have used a 5-stage system that makes reverse osmosis water. That's as pure as it gets. It is stored under my sink and its faucet comes from the top of my sink, and I fill glass bottles with it and keep in the refrigerator.  It can be bought from Amazon, and a plumber can install it (or you can if you are a handyman).


 I googled "5-stage system that makes reverse osmosis water" and the prices spread from $129 to thousands of dollars.  One system claims to increase the ph of the water and there are claims that higher ph water can have several health benefits, but the research so far has not been enough to say for sure if there are or are not health benefits.  

So what was the price range of your system?  

Because I live in a very small apartment, there could be a problem installing a system.  I was supposed to be born rich and to live in a mansion with servants, but something went wrong.  I have had to adjust my life to something that is a little less affluent.


----------



## palides2021 (Jan 16, 2022)

Vida May said:


> I googled "5-stage system that makes reverse osmosis water" and the prices spread from $129 to thousands of dollars.  One system claims to increase the ph of the water and there are claims that higher ph water can have several health benefits, but the research so far has not been enough to say for sure if there are or are not health benefits.
> 
> So what was the price range of your system?
> 
> Because I live in a very small apartment, there could be a problem installing a system.  I was supposed to be born rich and to live in a mansion with servants, but something went wrong.  I have had to adjust my life to something that is a little less affluent.


Here is the system I bought this summer 2021 to replace the 4-year-old system I had previously - It's 199.95 plus the cost to have it installed by a plumber. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00I0ZGOZM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I figured the price of buying one gallon of bottled water averages 1 dollar a day, comes to around $365 a year. There are chemicals that are in our tap water that are not filtered out. If you do a Google search on "chemicals found in your tap water" you will see what I mean.

This r-o system can give me many gallons of clean water a day. I have been drinking r-o water for several decades. The filters are replaced every 6-9 months. I don't know if you could use something like this in your apartment. I am not selling anything. I am just sharing what I have been using. It's an investment in my health. Good luck!


----------



## John cycling (Jan 17, 2022)

I've been using a reverse osmosis for the last five or so decades, first in an apartment and then after getting this house.  The RO water is nearly identical to distilled, is much easier to use and quite a bit less expensive.  Both of these remove sediment, bacteria, chlorine, petroleum products, heavy metals and many other harmful substances.  Any system that doesn't remove such things is not good.  Healthy minerals are more easily found in food.

I installed a 5 stage system under the kitchen sink with a spigot at the top, but I only use 3 of the stages.  A post filter should be removed as it puts loose carbon particles back in the water which tastes terrible and reduces the water quality.  The system only needs 1 carbon block filter, but 2 of them can be used.

My system has the following:
A 5 stage system with 3 canister housings at the bottom ($125 or less on Ebay);
1x 1 micron sediment filter;
1x (or 2) 1 micron carbon block filters -- *do not use GAC loose carbon filters;
A spigot;
A 1/2" to 1/4" ball valve feed water adapter;
A Filmtec 75gpd BW60-1812-75 RO membrane <-- most important;
A TDS meter - for checking the quality of the water.

A 5 stage system should cost less than $125 on Ebay.  You will probably need to get the higher quality membrane and filters separately, which is no big deal as they are reasonably priced and well worth the extra expense.

Many RO membranes don't even remove 90% of the TDS (total dissolved solids), whereas the Filmtec removes 98+ percent.  The city water here has an average of 528 tds, which is about 1/2 that at the tap (since there's also a 1 micron sediment filter in front of the house), and less than 10 (usually 5) where the water comes out of the spigot.  Incidentally, this house was 10 years old when we got it many years ago, and the original water heater lasted for more than 28 years thanks to that sediment filter in front of the house.

I used a tank with a permeate pump with the system for many years, then removed the tank and simply fill up a couple of 1 gallon containers every morning.  I did this because I feel it improves the water quality.  It no longer sits in a rubber bladder, and I can let the spigot run for a couple of minutes to clear any encroaching water before filling the bottles.

If you do use a tank then I highly recommend also getting a permeate pump from Ebay, which costs about $55.  An RO system usually has a ratio of 3:1 between reject and permeate (pure) water, but as the pressure in the bladder fills up that ratio can increase to 30:1 and much water is wasted.  A permeate pump eliminates that waste and runs automatically on water pressure only.

This is much easier than it sounds, and the system can last a very long time with very little maintenance.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 17, 2022)

My dog drinks from the toilet then comes to me to lick my face.  He's weird.


----------



## Vida May (Jan 18, 2022)

Hum, I did not think so much would be said about distilled water, but you all make me want to do something more permanent than distilling the water as I have been doing while I wait for it to get back on the supermarket shelves.  

Talk of what can be in our drinking water kind of makes my skin crawl.  
I know in some communities people are drinking recycled water and this will become more common if global warming continues.

A big question I have is, does a good water purification system make coffee taste better?


----------



## Larbara (Feb 23, 2022)

Vida May said:


> I am curious about where people who can find distilled water live?  I have a curiosity that could drive a person crazy.   I should have gone into science but back in the day, females were supposed to marry and be devoted to their families, not to have careers.  I had no idea how much I would come to love science.   So at the moment, I want to see a map that shows where people who have distilled water live, and where people who have no distilled water live, and then to trace why some have it and others don't.


Can't find distilled water at Safeway or Walmart for over a month now in Show Low Arizona.


----------



## JonSR77 (Feb 24, 2022)

Vida May said:


> Hum, I did not think so much would be said about distilled water, but you all make me want to do something more permanent than distilling the water as I have been doing while I wait for it to get back on the supermarket shelves.
> 
> Talk of what can be in our drinking water kind of makes my skin crawl.
> I know in some communities people are drinking recycled water and this will become more common if global warming continues.
> ...


I haven't used distilled water for coffee, but I have used a better bottled water, like Smart Water.  And yes, coffee, tea, soup...all tastes tons better with a good water. 

I've worked in and around a lot of restaurants over the years. Most of the better quality restaurants have a water purification system and only cook with purified water.

Aquafina, which is a bottled water, actually comes from the Coca-Cola company.  Before the company makes their soda, they run water through a purification process.  Aquafina is that actual product.  At some point they just started selling that as well.

Those Brita filters and that type of thing are great, but you really have to do all the recommended maintenance, otherwise those things pick up a lot of bacteria and make your water far less healthy than any tap water.


----------



## Vida May (Feb 27, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> I haven't used distilled water for coffee, but I have used a better bottled water, like Smart Water.  And yes, coffee, tea, soup...all tastes tons better with a good water.
> 
> I've worked in and around a lot of restaurants over the years. Most of the better quality restaurants have a water purification system and only cook with purified water.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that warning. 

I still haven't been able to find distilled water.  There is plenty of drinking water but not distilled water.  I am using a purified water at this time.  It isn't that big of a deal to make my own distilled water it is just a bother and rather not do it.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 1, 2022)

Poland Spring has made a drinkable distilled water in the past.

here's one link:

https://www.readyrefresh.com/en/pro...spring-distilled-water-1-gallon-6-pack/p/1438


----------

